# 72h pour convaincre (v2)



## Romuald (20 Août 2020)

La mouche humaine en a émis le souhait mais ne l'a pas fait  , donc voila :

La règle est simple et inchangée (Merci Dendrimere) : vous avez 72h pour montrer une photo que vous avez réalisée sur un sujet choisi. Ni gagnant, ni perdant, que des participants.

Contraintes :

Celles de portfolio bien sur : 800 pixels maxi en largeur ou hauteur, et poids au plus de 150ko
Répéter dans chaque post l'heure et la date du sujet afin de respecter ces 72h de délai.
Une photo par posteur et par sujet

Une fois les 72h écoulées, le sujet est clos, un nouveau thème est choisi par la première personne qui poste après ces 72 heures...
(PS : penser à des sujets où tout le monde puisse participer... )

Et comme disait Yvos : _Ici, c'est 72h, la crème de la crème, le nectar, alors soit vous faites pas de photos penchées, soit vous assumez. Ce n'est pas réservé aux "pros de la photo" mais un petit effort de sélection ne nuit à personne (ceux qui regardent et ceux qui postent). On ne vous demande pas de proposer une photo qui colle au thème coûte que coûte, mais bien de faire preuve de rigueur ici aussi !_

La v1 avait tenu plus de 250 sujets ! Merci à iota. D'ailleurs il n'est pas interdit de piocher dedans !

Bon, on y va. Premier sujet : Rectiligne, jusqu'au 23 aout, 10h13


----------



## Romuald (20 Août 2020)

Rectiligne, jusqu'au 23 aout, 10h13





​


----------



## litobar71 (20 Août 2020)

20 août 13h50mn




​


----------



## Romuald (20 Août 2020)

@litobar71 : c'est le thème et l'heure limite qu'il faut indiquer, pas l'heure où tu as posté


----------



## Toum'aï (21 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Rectiligne, jusqu'au 23 aout, 10h13





​


----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Rectiligne, jusqu'au 23 aout, 10h13​






​


----------



## Romuald (21 Août 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> tof' de vacances​



Pas vraiment rectiligne la demoiselle, plutôt toute en courbes


----------



## Human-Fly (23 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> La mouche humaine en a émis le souhait mais ne l'a pas fait
> 
> (...)




J'ai juste essayé de relancer la V1 et proposé de lancer la V2... 

Mais bravo à toi ! 




Jusqu'au 23 aout vers10h13: Rectiligne






* ( Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## Lio70 (23 Août 2020)

Rectiligne, jusqu'au 23 août, 10h13.


----------



## Romuald (24 Août 2020)

Y'a quelqu'un ?


----------



## litobar71 (24 Août 2020)

*en voiture*, jusqu'à jeudi 27 août 15h40mn


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> *en voiture*, jusqu'à jeudi 27 août 15h40mn


... Et aussi avec du temps pourri...



​


----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> *en voiture*, jusqu'à jeudi 27 août 15h40mn​


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2020)

en voiture, jusqu'à jeudi 27 août 15h40mn




​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> F40


Mouais, mouais, t'en a pas une où tu es dedans ?


----------



## Romuald (25 Août 2020)

Libre interprétation du thème


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Août 2020)

Jusqu'à jeudi 27 août vers 15h40mn:

En Voiture






*( Click to zoom.  )*​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Août 2020)

en voiture, jusqu'à jeudi 27 août 15h40mn


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

Ledenon


----------



## Romuald (27 Août 2020)

Attention Nelly : "vous avez 72h pour montrer _*une photo que vous avez réalisée*_ sur un sujet choisi". Penses-y la prochaine fois  !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Août 2020)

Elle a appuyé sur le bouton de l'objectif par la pensée. Non plutôt avec ses autres bras. 
Si tu veux qu'elle soit absolument derrière l'appareil pour ce topic... ben elle ne poste pas du tout.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Attention Nelly : "vous avez 72h pour montrer _*une photo que vous avez réalisée*_ sur un sujet choisi". Penses-y la prochaine fois  !



Oui mais non car Nelly est la seule personne ici à être autorisée à poster des photos prises par d'autres, et qu'elle sélectionne. 
Je ne fais que citer de mémoire ce qui avait été annoncé officiellement par @aCLR. 

[Edit] 

C'était *ici*. 

[/Edit]


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Elle a appuyé sur le bouton de l'objectif par la pensée. Non plutôt avec ses autres bras.
> Si tu veux qu'elle soit absolument derrière l'appareil pour ce topic... ben elle ne poste pas du tout.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

C'est quoi le prochain thème ?


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est quoi le prochain thème ?



Peut-être celui que tu vas nous proposer en l'accompagnant d'une photo !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Elle a appuyé sur le bouton de l'objectif par la pensée. Non plutôt avec ses autres bras.
> Si tu veux qu'elle soit absolument derrière l'appareil pour ce topic... ben elle ne poste pas du tout.



Merci les copains [emoji182]


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

Les Montres , jusqu'au 3O aout, 22h55


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les Montres , jusqu'au 3O aout, 22h55





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Les Montres , jusqu'au 3O aout, 22h55​


----------



## Romuald (28 Août 2020)

La Montre, jusqu'au 3O aout, 22h55






 

La montre est un jeu d'orgue dont les tuyaux sont disposés en façade (on le montre, d'où son nom)​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

faites par mon nez. Montre 30août 22h55

Elle est à l'envers


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)

Bien vu *Romuald *


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bien vu *@Romuald *


il ne l'a pas vu c'est moi qui l'est précisé. On adore ma photo ou mes cuisses ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Août 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> il ne l'a pas vu c'est moi qui l'est précisé. On adore ma photo ou mes cuisses ?


@WheelNelly 
Quand je dis « bien vu » à Romuald , c’est au sujet de sa photo et du thème


----------



## litobar71 (28 Août 2020)

faites par mon nez. Montre 30août 22h55


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Août 2020)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


" - Combat intergalactique ou pas, c'est l'heure d'aller voir "72 heures pour convaincre" !... "






​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Août 2020)

"Les montres", jusqu'au 30 août, 22h55


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

@*ecatomb*

C'est ou ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Août 2020)

Le Printemps du Boulevard Haussmann (Paris) en 2015


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

Kdo l’ancienne est décédé - 30août 22h55 et à l'endroit - reçu hier et viens d'être accrochée au mur !


----------



## Jura39 (30 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le Printemps du Boulevard Haussmann (Paris) en 2015


Superbe déco


----------



## litobar71 (31 Août 2020)

parapluie, jusqu'au jeudi 3 septembre 10h00mn






​


----------



## Toum'aï (31 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> Parapluie, jusqu'au jeudi 3 septembre 10h00



On prend ce qu'on peut pour parer la pluie...



​


----------



## Jura39 (31 Août 2020)

litobar71 a dit:


> parapluie, jusqu'au jeudi 3 septembre 10h00mn​





​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Originale comme photo


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Septembre 2020)

la tienne y ressemble, là c'étais au Festival d'Avignon il y a quelques années


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2020)

Ok


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Septembre 2020)

Et la tienne Jura ?


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 3 septembre 2020 vers 10h:

"Parapluie"







* ( Click to zoom.  ) *


​


----------



## Jura39 (2 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Et la tienne Jura ?


Vesoul


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Vos plus belle table d'Apéro le 6 septembre à 12h


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

Vos plus belle table d'Apéro le 6 septembre à 12h



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Septembre 2020)

Vrai ou fausse table d'apéro ? Telle est la question


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

@*ecatomb*
Mème pas une cacahouète ?


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2020)

Vous êtes déjà en train d'oublier les règles, les gars...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous êtes déjà en train d'oublier les règles, les gars...



Et les filles à moins que je compte pour du beurre [emoji845]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Vous êtes déjà en train d'oublier les règles, les gars...


Je veux bien savoir ce qui n'est pas respecté dans les règle. Je ne crois pas avoir vu quoi que ce soit concernant les commentaires


----------



## Romuald (3 Septembre 2020)

@Nelly : toi ça va 
Ce sont les deux zouaves qui sont tellement pressés de publier leurs photos qu'ils en oublient la contrainte numéro 2


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Septembre 2020)

> Répéter dans chaque post l'heure et la date du sujet afin de respecter ces 72h de délai.


Vos plus belle table d'Apéro le 6 septembre à 12h

Voilà, j'ai rattrapé mon oubli


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Vos plus belle table d'Apéro le 6 septembre à 12h
> 
> Voilà, j'ai rattrapé mon oubli


Moi aussi


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 6 septembre 2020 vers 12h:

"Vos Plus Belles Tables d'Apéro"





* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 9 septembre 2020 vers 17h30:

"Votre cuisine "



​


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2020)

Juju, le but de 72h c'est de faire un peu travailler son sens artistique, de sortir du cadre. Alors oui, ta photo colle au sujet mais ce n'est pas le but.
Petit rappel :
Et comme disait Yvos : _Ici, c'est 72h, la crème de la crème, le nectar, alors soit vous faites pas de photos penchées, soit vous assumez. Ce n'est pas réservé aux "pros de la photo" mais un petit effort de sélection ne nuit à personne (ceux qui regardent et ceux qui postent). On ne vous demande pas de proposer une photo qui colle au thème coûte que coûte, mais bien de faire preuve de rigueur ici aussi !_


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2020)

Personne  ?

Bon, je relance alors.

Calme et volupté
jusqu'au 16 septembre 15h33


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

oups !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Septembre 2020)

Calme et volupté
jusqu'au 16 septembre 15h33


----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

Calme et volupté
jusqu'au 16 septembre 15h33​Le calme devant la cheminée 



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2020)

Calme et volupté
jusqu'au 16 septembre 15h33


----------



## Bronflot (15 Septembre 2020)

Calme et volupté
jusqu'au 16 septembre 15h33


----------



## litobar71 (15 Septembre 2020)

Calme et volupté
jusqu'au 16 septembre 15h33




​


----------



## Toum'aï (15 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Calme et volupté
> jusqu'au 16 septembre 15h33







Et pourtant il s'en passe parfois des choses dans le petit machin au centre de la photo...​


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Septembre 2020)

Calme et volupté
jusqu'au 16 septembre 15h33






* 
( Click to zoom.  )*
​


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 19 septembre à 18h35
Enfance et bon moment



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (16 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 19 septembre 18h30 ?
Enfance et bon moment


----------



## Romuald (19 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 19 septembre à 18h35
Enfance et bon moment


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 19 septembre à 18h35
Enfance et bon moment

Insouciance de l'enfance


----------



## Jura39 (19 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 19 septembre à 18h35
Enfance et bon moment

"La magie de Noël"



​


----------



## Jura39 (22 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2020 vers 17h:

"Pont et chemin de fer"





​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2020 vers 17h:
"Pont et chemin de fer"


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2020 vers 17h:
"Pont et chemin de fer"​






+ le bateau en prime


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2020 vers 17h:

"Pont et chemin de fer"






* ( Click to zoom.  )*​


----------



## litobar71 (25 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2020 vers 17h:

"Pont et chemin de fer"




​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Septembre 2020)

Jusqu'au 25 septembre 2020 vers 17h:

"Pont et chemin de fer"


----------



## Romuald (25 Septembre 2020)

C'est plus pont que chemin de fer jusqu'à maintenant


----------



## Jura39 (25 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est plus pont que chemin de fer jusqu'à maintenant


Oui en effet


----------



## Romuald (27 Septembre 2020)

Juste pour dire que c'est rouvert


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Septembre 2020)

Chaussures
Jusqu'au 30 septembre à 18h47



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (27 Septembre 2020)

Chaussures
Jusqu'au 30 septembre à 18h47


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Septembre 2020)

Chaussures
Jusqu'au 30 septembre à 18h47


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Septembre 2020)

​ 


Jusqu'au 30 septembre à 18h47:

Chaussures







*( Click to zoom.  )*


@Lio70

 


​


----------



## Lio70 (30 Septembre 2020)

Et merde ! J'ai raté les chaussures...

Avez-vous des Pléiade ? Des beaux livres ? Des éditions originales ?
Jusqu'au 3 octobre 19h29.

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Septembre 2020)

Avez-vous des Pléiade ? Des beaux livres ? Des éditions originales ?
Jusqu'au 3 octobre 19h29.
De simple livres de poche chez moi, mais on trouve facilement de beaux livres dans les monuments historiques.


----------

